# Herpetofauna around Kosciusko (spelling) and jindabyne areas



## BredliFreak (Feb 3, 2016)

Will be up there soon. Could anyone tell me what kind of reptiles and froggies live up there? And good places to find them.


----------



## Spinifex (Feb 3, 2016)

Apparently the Kosciusko area is the sole habitat of the Corroboree Frog, though I've not seen one up there myself. The High country is home to the Highlands Copperhead, Red Bellied Black, and the beautiful (aren't they all) White Lipped Snake. Where to find them?-my advice is somewhere sunny, in the morning, near water.

A walk on a track beside a water race near Falls Creek one day last summer revealed A Copperhead, RBS, and a Tiger, all within a couple of kilometres. Good Luck!


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks. It's in a school camp so I'm not sure if we would be visiting alpine bogs but it would be an honour to find one. I hope a find some of the snakes mentioned. What about lizards?


----------



## Spinifex (Feb 5, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Thanks. It's in a school camp so I'm not sure if we would be visiting alpine bogs but it would be an honour to find one. I hope a find some of the snakes mentioned. What about lizards?


 Lots of small skinks up there, and water skinks by the creek that runs through Thredbo. If your going up there with students (I'm a teacher too), I'm assuming you will take the hike from the top of the chairlift, to the summit of Kosciusko. Along the way you'll walk along a raised walkway, designed to keep human traffic out of the bogs and to prevent erosion. keep your eyes open for reptiles and small mammals who can safely live under this structure, quite a fun walk last time I did it!


----------



## saikrett (Feb 5, 2016)

Are you doing any tours with National Parks?


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 6, 2016)

Not sure, from what I've heard it's a multi-day hike


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 6, 2016)

plenty of dendys toadlets up there, probably alpine form of the verreauxis tree frog too. I've heard white lips are sorta common up there, along with highlands copperheads. Plenty of small brown skinks, pretty sure you can get every single eastern species of Psuedemoia around there, along with alpine water skinks.
good luck mate!

- - - Updated - - -



Spinifex said:


> Apparently the Kosciusko area is the sole habitat of the Corroboree Frog, though I've not seen one up there myself. The High country is home to the Highlands Copperhead, Red Bellied Black, and the beautiful (aren't they all) White Lipped Snake. Where to find them?-my advice is somewhere sunny, in the morning, near water.
> 
> A walk on a track beside a water race near Falls Creek one day last summer revealed A Copperhead, RBS, and a Tiger, all within a couple of kilometres. Good Luck!


Nice job getting a red belly and tiger up at falls, don't think they are too common up there


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 25, 2016)

Well I'm back and I found a white lipped snake, two mountain dragons, a water skink and heaps of garden skinks


----------



## alichamp (Mar 25, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Well I'm back and I found a white lipped snake, two mountain dragons, a water skink and heaps of garden skinks


Wow, impressive adventuring! Any pics??


----------

